# Fine for touist visa overstay



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I have read the past posts regarding the topic of tourist visa overstay, but none had my question or answer.

Does anyone know the fine for overstaying the 180 day tourist visa stay for an American? Is it a flat fee (which I believe) or per day fee (as a French woman told me)?

When I lived here in the past, I overstayed by 2 months. The day I flew out, the ticket counter of the airline told me that because it was 6am, the immigration office wasn't open yet, so I couldn't pay the fine. I had done research and found that the fee was $50US. But since I didn't have to pay it, don't know if that was correct. I'll leave in December and am deciding if I want to do an expensive border run soon, or pay the fee at the airport when I leave. Flying out will be the only way I can go (heading to Asia).

Any worthwhile info is appreciated. Also, if anyone has had this situation recently, does the IMS office at the airport still open at 8am? What time does it close? Thanks!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

travelinhobo said:


> I have read the past posts regarding the topic of tourist visa overstay, but none had my question or answer.
> 
> Does anyone know the fine for overstaying the 180 day tourist visa stay for an American? Is it a flat fee (which I believe) or per day fee (as a French woman told me)?
> 
> ...


Are you really asking the members of this forum to give you advice on the most efficient way to break the law in your host country?


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

That's what you got from a *thorough *reading of my question? Perhaps you should read it again.



mickisue1 said:


> Are you really asking the members of this forum to give you advice on the most efficient way to break the law in your host country?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

This is from the Ley de Migración (Migration Law) of 2011: 

Here's the reference source:
http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/LMigra.pdf

(and no, what's below is not a pure translation, it's just down and dirty, so it should be good for hobos OK? )

*Info: the current minimum walary for Distrito Federal in 2012 is 62.33 pesos per day. So, the fines mentioned below range from 20 to 40 days, which at a 13:1 exchange rate would end up being from about US$96 to US$192.*
---------------------------------------------

*English translation:
Article 145: To those foreigners who apply for regularization of their migratory status under the previous conditions in Parts I and II of Article 133 of this Law, will be fined 20 to 40 days of the current minimum salary in Distrito Federal. Those foreigners found in the assumptions listed under Parts III, IV and V of Article 133 of this Law will not be be subject to a fine.*
----------
(from the Law - Article 145 Spanish)

Artí**** 145. A los extranjeros que soliciten la regularización de su situación migratoria en los
términos previstos en las fracciones I y II del artí**** 133 de esta Ley, se les impondrá una multa de
veinte a cuarenta días de salario mínimo general vigente en el Distrito Federal.
Los extranjeros que se encuentren en los supuestos de las fracciones III, IV y V del artí**** 133 de
esta Ley no serán acreedores a ninguna multa.
--------------------
*Article 133:
English translation: The Institute can regularize the migratory situation of foreigners located in national territory and demonstrate their interest in residing in temporary or permanent status in national territory, always and when they comply with the requirements of this Law, its regulations and other applicable judicial orders. The granting of regularization of the right to remain can be authorized to the foreigner in accordance to this Law.

Independent of this, foreigners have the right to the regularization of their migratory situation for those foreigners located in national territory and are found in any of the following situations:
I. Confirmed to be the partner or concubine of a Mexican person or a foreign person with Resident status;
II. Confirmed to be the husband, wife or child, or have legal representation or custody of a Mexican person or foreigner with legal Residency
III. If the person in question is identified by the Institute or legal authority as either a victim or a witness of a grave crime committed in national territory;
IV. Treatment of persons with difficult vulnerability or whose deportation or assisted return would be impossible;
V. Dealing with children or adolescents found to be subject to international abduction or restitution. *
-----
In Spanish:
Artí**** 133. El Instituto podrá regularizar la situación migratoria de los extranjeros que se ubiquen en
territorio nacional y manifiesten su interés de residir de forma temporal o permanente en territorio
nacional, siempre y cuando cumplan con los requisitos de esta Ley, su Reglamento y demás
disposiciones jurídicas aplicables. La regularización se podrá otorgar concediendo al extranjero la
condición de estancia que corresponda conforme a esta Ley.
Con independencia de lo anterior, tienen derecho a la regularización de su situación migratoria los
extranjeros que se ubiquen en territorio nacional y se encuentren en alguno de los siguientes supuestos:
I. Acredite ser cónyuge, concubina o concubinario de persona mexicana o de persona extranjera con
condición de estancia de residente;
II. Acredite ser padre, madre o hijo, o tener la representación legal o custodia de persona mexicana o
extranjera con condición de estancia de residente;
III. Que el extranjero sea identificado por el Instituto o por autoridad competente, como víctima o
testigo de algún delito grave cometido en territorio nacional;
IV. Que se trate de personas cuyo grado de vulnerabilidad dificulte o haga imposible su deportación o
retorno asistido, y
V. Cuando se trate de niñas, niños y adolescentes que se encuentren sujetos al procedimiento de
sustracción y restitución internacional de niños, niñas o adolescentes.

AIRPORT HOURS AND LOCATIONS FOR CIUDAD De MEXICO:
Directorio, ubicación y horarios

24 hours - different location, and it's YOUR responsibility to go there and take care of business.

*Terminal 1:*
Subdelegación Regional del INM en AICM en el Distrito Federal, (Atención al Pasajero) 
Ubicación: Puerta 10 
Teléfono: 5133-0020, Exts.: 32325 y 32327 
Horario: 07:00 a 22:00 hrs
Zona de Control Migratorio 
Ubicación: Sala "M1", planta baja, a la altura de las Salas de Última Espera 28 (llegada de vuelos internacionales) 
*Horario de atención: 24 horas. *

*Terminal 2:*
Jurídico de Migración (Atención al Pasajero) 
Ubicación: Sala "K", salidas internacionales 
Teléfonos: 5133-0020, Ext.: 32360 
Horario: 07:00 a 22:00 hrs. 
Pasajeros en Tránsito. 
Ubicación: Sala de Tránsito, (planta baja para llegadas y primer nivel para salida de vuelos internacionales). 
Teléfonos: 5133-0020, Ext.: 32361 
*Horario de atención: 24 horas.*


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Travelinhobo, what you didn't say is whether you are in violation now or will be by December. Sounds as if could be an increasing amount. I've been reading that low cost Mexican airlines have been having specials on international flights from Mexico City & Toluca. If you are not in violation now, it might make sense to look for a low cost way to exit and return. That assumes that present FMM gets you to point where a new 180 days gets you to December flight.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

airline will not give you the boarding pass if you overstayed the visa. If you overstayed they will ask that you go to imigration office and their is one in the mexico city airport.

Pay fine and you are good to go. I doubt they close in the mexico city airport... but not sure.


In my case, about 3 years ago i was going to US and connecting to europe. I left from a small town that linked to US and that airport had no office in it and downtown they would open at about 8 am. Flight was at 7:45 i believe so... i only had one choice

At the flight counter they told me to talk to the imigration officer when boarding the plane and he can help. They then informed him and when boarding he kept me till last and wanted 100 USD i knew so i kept 20 USD in wallet and rest in pocket. When he asked for 100 i said only 20 and showed him wallet and he said ok and dont remember what i filled in or what i gave him.

Off i was and problem solved.

I got confused and thought it was "6 months" but 180 days comes to less...

Was not the correct thing to do but i had no choice and had no plans on staying, fixing and buying new tickets. But if someone here thinks i should, give me your number so i can call you next time to buy me a ticket


----------

